# Proactive Rejection



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Laying in bed with my wife tonight, tried to cuddle and she told me that I'm not getting any tonight nor tomorrow. :rofl:


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

You should have told her"how do you know that"


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Thound said:


> You should have told her"how do you know that"


Good point. Saturday turned out to be a pretty good day.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

My response when my wife says stuff like that is "no problem... what makes you think that I wanted to?"

Then I roll over and go to sleep.

Make sure to work out the next day hard, dress well, smell good...

And, while being nice and loving to my wife, absolutely hands off sex-wise. No initiations at all.

But, magically, for some reason, she's usually all hot and bothered for the next 24-48 hours unless I "help her out" with that.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

marduk said:


> My response when my wife says stuff like that is "no problem... what makes you think that I wanted to?"
> 
> Then I roll over and go to sleep.
> 
> ...


She knows me too well and knows that I'm always ready and always want it. But today we spent the morning together shopping for flooring, then for a violin for our daughter, worked out together, then showers, me putting on her favorite cologne and we were all over each other in the afternoon.

That's why those "no's in advance" make me chuckle. You just never know.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> She knows me too well and knows that I'm always ready and always want it. But today we spent the morning together shopping for flooring, then for a violin for our daughter, worked out together, then showers, me putting on her favorite cologne and we were all over each other in the afternoon.
> 
> That's why those "no's in advance" make me chuckle. You just never know.


Try a joking "no" in advance some time.

I did that just the other day, walking through the door...

"sorry babe, tough day, just to warn you I'm not in the mood tonight, and if you want it, you're going to have to do all the work."

Guess what happened?

She did all the work.

I'll never understand women.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Marduk, some of your methods seem kind of passive-aggressive . . . I understand they are effective, but is it healthy to mess with her mind that way?

Plan, I like how you let her talk, but just confidently wait for things to play out.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

My wife is the master at proactive rejection, and she means it.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Laying in bed with my wife tonight, tried to cuddle and she told me that I'm not getting any tonight nor tomorrow. :rofl:



After a few rejections last month (my choice and her initiations) she countered by hyping up a mystery lower back sprain. Hopefully she'll be out for the season.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

badsanta said:


> That is when I tell my wife that comments like that REALLY turn me on and for her to stop it because right now I'm very emotionally sensitive and not in the mood to play rough.


:lol:


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Laying in bed with my wife tonight, tried to cuddle and she told me that I'm not getting any tonight nor tomorrow. :rofl:


.....wow ....what a concept ....verbalized rejection. 

.....and to think I've gotten by all these years with silent rejection. I feel so special......


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

"You can't know that because you won't be there."


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Laying in bed with my wife tonight, tried to cuddle and she told me that I'm not getting any tonight nor tomorrow. :rofl:


Never say never. I'd respond, "Is that your final answer?" Her, "Yes." Me, "I'm calling my FWB for a second opinion."


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Plan 9
Tell her she isn't getting any either.... Your paychecks will be going into a personal account from now on. But you know a way she can earn an allowance


----------

